# Shrimp



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Heyyy just wondering if hedgehogs can eat shrimp ? My mom has some fish food that she doesn't want to get rid of and she wanted me to check if it's okay. 
The food is Wardley Shrimp Pellets Formula. 
It contains: 
Shrimp Meal, Ground Wheat, Fish Meal, Animal Fat preserved with BHA, Salt, Betaine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Vitamin C source), Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite, Choline Chloride, Vitamine A Acetate, d-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate, Cholecalciferol, Calcium Pantothenate, Cyanocobalamin, Ethoxyquin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Nicacin, Folic acid, Riboflavin, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Copper Sulfate, Zind Sulfate, Calcium IOdate, Calcium Carbonate, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite.
Let me know please and thank you? I just need something to show my mom saying yes or no haha.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahava said:


> Heyyy just wondering if hedgehogs can eat shrimp ? My mom has some fish food that she doesn't want to get rid of and she wanted me to check if it's okay.
> The food is Wardley Shrimp Pellets Formula.
> It contains:
> Shrimp Meal, Ground Wheat, Fish Meal, Animal Fat preserved with BHA, Salt, Betaine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Vitamin C source), Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite, Choline Chloride, Vitamine A Acetate, d-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate, Cholecalciferol, Calcium Pantothenate, Cyanocobalamin, Ethoxyquin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Nicacin, Folic acid, Riboflavin, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Copper Sulfate, Zind Sulfate, Calcium IOdate, Calcium Carbonate, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite.
> Let me know please and thank you? I just need something to show my mom saying yes or no haha.


Shrimp is ok as far as i know, but i certainly wouldnt fed this stuff to my hedgies. The ethyoxyquin and BHA has been linked to cancer not to mention it is fish food....you wouldnt feed this to any other small animals, why a hedgie?


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

I have this rule with anything that I eat... or my pets eat...

If I can't understand the majority of whats listed, its not food.

Most of those are chemicals and compounds that you can barely pronounce. Go with cooked plain shrimp if you really want to


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

They can eat shrim, but as for that particular fish food with other stuff in it, i wouldnt chance THAT.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks iamdbf and everyone else! That's what I thought. I just wanted to check with the experts


----------

